

Ask HN: What's the best site/app that you use to manage your money? - desouzt

Hi guys,<p>Just wondered what site&#x2F;app that you use to manage your money? What makes it so good? If you could create your own site&#x2F;app that manages money what features would you pack it with?<p>thanks!
======
terrykohla
May be existing apps already do, but...

If I could create my own, I would include a feature to keep track of
everything that has to do with filing my taxes so that you know what to expect
at the year end.

I would also like to see a feature that can keep track of your investments and
have like a pie chart of your asset allocation which I find to be very
important.

------
barylen
Intuit's Mint. Provides some really nice advice sometimes, such as how to
avoid X or Y fee. (Some accounts that require $100+ in your checking account
to avoid a $5 monthly fee)

[https://www.mint.com/](https://www.mint.com/)

You connect it to your bank account.

------
wikwocket
Microsoft Excel. It is better to budget using a hacked-up spreadsheet that
matches your workflow, than to have no budget at all.

Also, it is installed just about anywhere, is very powerful yet easy to learn,
allows advanced charting/visualization, and is easy to customize to your
heart's content.

------
torbica
YNAB 3([http://www.youneedabudget.com/](http://www.youneedabudget.com/))

Simple. Multiplatform. Sync over dropbox.

~~~
dbond
Its also on sale on steam at the moment. 34% off.

~~~
marpstar
Thank you for this. It was part of a flash sale a few days ago and I missed
it. Picking it up now. I used the trial a few months back and I LOVED it. It's
a lot more work than using something like Mint, but you feel much more in
control of your budget than just letting Mint do the work while blasting you
with constant ads and offers.

------
cjbenedikt
what exactly do you mean by "manage money"? Investments or...???

~~~
desouzt
No more just day to day spending. I basically want my bank to help me control
my spending - i.e. make it easy for me to see where my money is going out,
where I can save money etc. They don't seem to do this. Do you know of any
banks that are particularly good at this? Or any other sites/apps that do this
well?

